
Show HN: A local SMTP server to test and debug your app's emails - jfoucher
https://mailocal.jfoucher.com/
======
jfoucher
Hi everyone. I just built this over a few days because viewing test emails in
gmail is slow and also because I'm afraid the recipients might get test emails
(in my case suppliers of the company I work for).

I didn't want to use an external service such as mailtrap because I can't have
confidential information stored outside of our control. So over a couple of
days mostly I developed this SMTP server and web interface to be able to test
emails fuly locally.

I know the front end code is bloated and ugly but honestly I don't really have
the time to do any refactoring at this point !

Feedback is appreciated. Would you use this ?

Edited to add : Github repo is here :
[https://github.com/jfoucher/Mailocal](https://github.com/jfoucher/Mailocal)

------
franzwong
I used Mailhog to test SMTP before. It provides API to get the emails, so I
can write automated tests.

~~~
jfoucher
Nice. I didn't come across MailHog during my research, but it looks pretty
good. The API is a nice idea, but doesn't it make your tests a bit brittle ? I
usually use the Symfony Profiler to do that, but something similar may not be
available on your preferred stack. Anyway I'm sure there are a lot of projects
like Mailocal, but we all enjoy reinventing the wheel sometimes, don't we ? :D

~~~
franzwong
(not sarcasm) I also like reinventing the wheel :P

